#  > Telecomunicações >  > Redes >  >  Detalhando proxy paralelo com o linux

## Raniel

Olá pessoal, 
Hoje eu vou detalhar como configurar o proxy paralelo ao squid linux, tema que vem deixando muita gente com dúvidas.

*Note:* O material disposto aqui é auto explicativo. Definirei por passos.

*Créditos:* Adaptação do material Linux: Proxy em paralelo com o mikrotik [Artigo]


Vamos dar início ao material.

*Note:* Neste servidor contém 3 placas de rede.

*Passo 1:*
■ Como de costume, eu nomeio as interfaces:

_/interface set ether1 name=internet
/interface set ether2 name=rede
/interface set ether3 name=linux_


*Passo 2:*
■ Ajustar os ips das interfaces:

_/ip address add address=200.221.4.2/30 interface=internet
/ip address add address=10.10.1.1/24 interface=rede
/ip address add address=15.15.0.1/30 interface=linux_


*Passo 3:*
■ Ajustar o gateway:

_/ip route add gateway=200.221.4.1_


*Passo 4:*
■ Ajustar o dns:
_
/ip dns set primary-dns=200.221.4.1
/ip dns static add name="DNS Clientes" address=10.10.1.1
/ip dns static add name="DNS Linux" address=15.15.0.1_


*Passo 5:*
■ Compartilhar à internet com o linux e os clientes:

_/ip firewall nat add chain=srcnat src-address=10.10.1.0/24 action=masquerade comment="Masquerade para rede mikrotik-cliente"
/ip firewall nat add chain=srcnat src-address=15.15.0.0/30 action=masquerade comment="Masquerade para a rede mikrotik-linux"_


*Passo 6:*
■ Configurar o web-proxy:

_/ip web-proxy set port=3127 hostname=proxy transparent-proxy=yes 
parent-proxy=15.15.0.2 cache-administrator=webmaster cache-drive=system max-cache-size=none max-ram-cache-size=unlimited enabled=yes max-object-size=4096_

*Note:* O parent proxy port terá que ser setado pelo winbox para 3128 ou porta que você configurar no squid.conf.


*Passo 7:*
■ Redirecionar a rede mikrotik-clientes para o proxy:

_/ip firewall nat chain=dstnat in-interface=network src-address=10.10.1.0/24 dst-address=!192.168.1.4 protocol=tcp dst-port=80 action=redirect to-ports=3127_

*Note:* A parte destacada acima indica que toda rede 10.10.1.0/24 com destino à... pela porta 80 será redirecionada para o proxy exceto o ip da interface de internet. Isto se dá porque você poderá acessar o seu servidor ou outro aparelho na rede remotamente e ser redirecionado para o proxy.


*Passo 8:*
■ Permitir e bloquear acesso ao web-proxy:

_/ip web-proxy access add src-address=10.10.1.0/24 action=allow comment="permite acesso para rede"_

_/ip web-proxy access add action=deny comment="bloqueia acesso de outras redes"_


*Passo 9:*
■ Bloquear acesso externo ao proxy:

_/ip firewall filter add chain=input dst-address=192.168.1.4 protocol=tcp dst-port=3127 in-interface=internet action=drop_


*Passo 10:*
■ Configurar conexão no linux:

_# ifconfig eth0 15.15.0.2 netmask 255.255.255.0 up
# route add default gw 15.15.0.1_


*Passo 11:*
■ Compartilhar conexão:

_# modprobe iptable_nat
# echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
# iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE_

*Note:* Isto não é necessário, mas por via das dúvidas, melhor aplicar.

*Bônus:*
■ squid.conf



```
# CONFIGURACAO DO SQUID LINUX PARALELO AO MIKROTIK
#por Raniel Guimaraes [Mr. RG]
 
http_port 3128 transparent
visible_hostname server
 
# Configuracao do cache
cache_mem 32 MB
maximum_object_size_in_memory 64 KB
maximum_object_size 512 MB
minimum_object_size 0 KB
cache_swap_low 90
cache_swap_high 95
cache_dir ufs /var/spool/squid/ 2048 16 256
 
# Localizacao do log de acesso do Squid
cache_access_log /var/log/squid/access.log
 
refresh_pattern ^ftp:  15 20% 2280
refresh_pattern ^gopher: 15 0% 2280
refresh_pattern .  10 20% 2280
 
acl all src 0.0.0.0/0.0.0.0
acl manager proto cache_object
acl localhost src  127.0.0.1/255.255.255.255
acl SSL_ports port 443 563
acl Safe_ports port 80 # http
acl Safe_ports port 21 # ftp
acl Safe_ports port 443 563 # https, snews
acl Safe_ports port 70 # gopher
acl Safe_ports port 210 # wais
acl Safe_ports port 1025-65535 # unregistered ports
acl Safe_ports port 280 # http-mgmt
acl Safe_ports port 488 # gss-http
acl Safe_ports port 591 # filemaker
acl Safe_ports port 777 # multiling http
acl Safe_ports port 901 # swat
acl purge method PURGE
acl CONNECT method CONNECT
 
http_access allow manager localhost
http_access deny manager
http_access allow purge localhost
http_access deny purge
http_access deny !Safe_ports
http_access deny CONNECT !SSL_ports
 
# Libera para a rede local
acl redelocal src 15.15.0.0/30
http_access allow localhost
http_access allow redelocal
 
# Bloqueia acesso externo
http_access deny all
```

 *Note:* É altamente recomendável verificar se o squid está mesmo sendo executado.


*Considerações:*

■ Este esquema foi aplicado com a seguinte disposição:

◘_ mikrotik 2.9.27
_◘_ slackware linux
_◘_ squid 2.6 stable14_


É isto aí... discutiremos ao decorrer do post.

Espero que tire algumas dúvidas.

Até mais.

----------


## fafadinhu

Amigo qual a vantagem de possui um proxy paralelo utilizando a conexão de internet do MK?
Não seria mais viavel se o proxy em linux tivesse uma conexão com a internet independente do MK?

----------


## rogeriodj

Grande Mr. RG., muito bom mesmo sua explicação, será muito proveitoso pra muitos aqui no forum, inclusive para mim.
Valeu por compartilhar um pouco do seu conhecimento!!!

----------


## simprao

_/ip address add address=200.221.4.2/30 interface=internet
/ip address add address=10.10.1.1/24 interface=rede
/ip address add address=15.15.0.1/30 interface=linux
____________________________________________________________________________
_ ■ Redirecionar a rede mikrotik-clientes para o proxy:

_/ip firewall nat chain=dstnat in-interface=network src-address=10.10.1.0/24 dst-address=!192.168.1.4 protocol=tcp dst-port=80 action=redirect to-ports=3127_

Ok amigo, amanha vou fazer isso, mais ja estou com duvidas, rsrsrs: nao consigo entender qual ip devo colocar no dst-address nesse seu exemplo vc colocou os ips das interfaces diferentes do dst-address (192.168.1.4) pq? E "in-interface=network" seria interface=rede? Me desculpa to começando agora a mexer com isso e tenho muito que aprender...

----------


## diegovilela01

parabens pela iniciativa.

----------


## rodrigorso

Parabéns

----------


## georgegomes

pode crer Mr.MG, vc é punk mesmo cara sempre ajudando a galera e tendo iniciativas como essa. parabens mesmo!!!!

----------


## kryseck

> Amigo qual a vantagem de possui um proxy paralelo utilizando a conexão de internet do MK?
> Não seria mais viavel se o proxy em linux tivesse uma conexão com a internet independente do MK?



Faço da pergunta do amigo, a minha...também quero saber?

----------


## Raniel

> Amigo qual a vantagem de possui um proxy paralelo utilizando a conexão de internet do MK?
> Não seria mais viavel se o proxy em linux tivesse uma conexão com a internet independente do MK?





> Faço da pergunta do amigo, a minha...também quero saber?



Olá amigos,
Vou só descrever uma vantagem para vocês:

Imaginem que vocês querem um servidor proxy-linux, pois o do mikrotik ainda não tem um desempenho igual ao do linux, e tem a necessidade de acessar remoto-externamente a sua rede. Seria vantagem ter o linux na frente do mikrotik ou em paralelo?

----------


## kryseck

> Olá amigos,
> Vou só descrever uma vantagem para vocês:
> 
> Imaginem que vocês querem um servidor proxy-linux, pois o do mikrotik ainda não tem um desempenho igual ao do linux, e tem a necessidade de acessar remoto-externamente a sua rede. Seria vantagem ter o linux na frente do mikrotik ou em paralelo?


Quero saber vantagem em desempenho, pois minha rede está crescendo, então estou na dúvida se coloco o proxy-linux em paralelo ou em paralelo mas com 2 ethernet uma recebendo direto internet com ip public e outra para o MK ?

Desde já agradeço a atenção do colega Mr. RG.

----------


## Raniel

> Quero saber vantagem em desempenho, pois minha rede está crescendo, então estou na dúvida se coloco o proxy-linux em paralelo ou em paralelo mas com 2 ethernet uma recebendo direto internet com ip public e outra para o MK ?
> 
> Desde já agradeço a atenção do colega Mr. RG.


Claro amigo,
Se você tem mais de um ip válido, pode sim usar para o linux, da forma descrita é em caso de apenas um ip públic.

----------


## kryseck

> Claro amigo,
> Se você tem mais de um ip válido, pode sim usar para o linux, da forma descrita é em caso de apenas um ip públic.


De acordo com sua experiência em proxy, tem desempenho melhor de qual forma?

Outra coisa...vi em alguns tópicos pelo fórum, N dicas das configs do squid, tipo de arquivo q o squid usa ou trata ele não lembro bem como um tal de "diskd"...
Tem fundamento tudo isso?

Desculpa pelas perguntas, mas sou um pouco leigo em squid no linux.

----------


## Raniel

> De acordo com sua experiência em proxy, tem desempenho melhor de qual forma?
> 
> Outra coisa...vi em alguns tópicos pelo fórum, N dicas das configs do squid, tipo de arquivo q o squid usa ou trata ele não lembro bem como um tal de "diskd"...
> Tem fundamento tudo isso?
> 
> Desculpa pelas perguntas, mas sou um pouco leigo em squid no linux.


Não sei se o amigo já observou aqui no forum alguns amigos falando sobre lentidão do webproxy em certos momentos, isto se dá porque o proxy do mikrotik ainda não é 100% estável.

Você pode configurar o squid da maneira que lhe convir. Postei uma maneira bem simples do squid. As outras maneiras que os amigos falam são mais avançadas, sendo assim, melhor para uso. Quanto melhor for a configuração do seu cache-squid, melhor será o desempenho do seu provedor.

----------


## kryseck

Valew Mr. RG !
Vou estudar mais e fazer um linux proxy-squid em paralelo com o meu MK principal.

----------


## simprao

Amigo Mr. RG, agradeço novamente suas explicaçoes e até que enfim consegui fazer funcionar o Proxy paralelo, mais ainda existem duvidas. Ex: faço um donwload por exemplo msn, vou em outra maquina da rede e faço novamente esse download, pelo que parece ele nao "pega o arquivo do debian e sim da internet novamente. O trafico da "Internet" sempre está ativo tanto no 1° donwload qto no 2° como se estivesse novamente pegando o arquivo da internet, mais o trafico do "Proxy" tmb nos 2 donwloads esta ativo. Queria saber se há uma forma mais eficaz de testar "na pratica" se o Proxy Debian está funcionando?
Agradeço novamente...

----------


## Raniel

> ...
> Queria saber se há uma forma mais eficaz de testar "na pratica" se o Proxy Debian está funcionando?
> ...


Observe na pasta de cache do squid se está realmente armazenando os arquivos.

----------


## iuredaluz

opa galera, eu queria saber se nos logs do squid no linux qual ip aparece, se todos aparecem com o ip do servidor, ou se aparece o ip do cliente como no mikrotik.

web-proxy,debug,packet 1214364140.519 19 192.168.16.25 TCP_IMS_HIT/304 216 GET http://www.bb.com.br/docs/home/inst/...ntaPessoal.gif - NONE/- image/gif in 24-Jun 23:22:27.75 from 192.168.10.1


ai no caso aparece o ip 192.168.16.25 que é de um cliente meu, no caso de aparecer o ip do servidor, como a gente faz para aparecer o ip do cliente? a justiça agora vai obrigar os provedores a guardarem os logs dos clientes por 3 anos e precisamos guarda o ip real dos clientes, como fazemos? abraços!!!

----------


## simprao

> Observe na pasta de cache do squid se está realmente armazenando os arquivos.


 Bom dia amigo, vc pode me passar o comando pra eu poder vericar se existe arquivos no debian?

----------


## Raniel

> opa galera, eu queria saber se nos logs do squid no linux qual ip aparece, se todos aparecem com o ip do servidor, ou se aparece o ip do cliente como no mikrotik.
> 
> web-proxy,debug,packet 1214364140.519 19 192.168.16.25 TCP_IMS_HIT/304 216 GET http://www.bb.com.br/docs/home/inst/...ntaPessoal.gif - NONE/- image/gif in 24-Jun 23:22:27.75 from 192.168.10.1
> 
> 
> ai no caso aparece o ip 192.168.16.25 que é de um cliente meu, no caso de aparecer o ip do servidor, como a gente faz para aparecer o ip do cliente? a justiça agora vai obrigar os provedores a guardarem os logs dos clientes por 3 anos e precisamos guarda o ip real dos clientes, como fazemos? abraços!!!


Olá amigo,

Acho que o dude ou o syslog pode pegar os logs no proprio mikrotik já que o mesmo irá armazenar os logs em memória.

----------


## Raniel

> Bom dia amigo, vc pode me passar o comando pra eu poder vericar se existe arquivos no debian?


Deve-se observar isto:

#Localizacao do diretorio do cache
cache_dir ufs /var/spool/squid/ 2048 16 256

# Localizacao do log de acesso do Squid
cache_access_log /var/log/squid/access.log

----------


## rogeriodj

Eu tbm gostaria de saber se o ip q fica no log do squid é do cliente ou do MK, ainda mais q eu uso 2 faixas de ips nos clientes.

----------


## Raniel

Olá amigos,
O ip que fica registrado no squid linux é o do interface ligada ao linux.

----------


## rogeriodj

Como deve ser a configuração para que o ip do cliente seja registrado no linux(squid), pois estou montando um squid em paralelo com MK, mais se os ips dos clientes não ficar registrado nos logs do squid, em vez de montar uma super máquina, vou montar um pczinho com windows e instalar o SysLog do MK!

----------


## angelino

boa tarde. 
Seu tutorial esta muito bom mesmo sem palavras.
SO ESTOU COM UM DUVIDA EM RELAÇÃO COM IP VALIDO 
PODERIA ME DAR UM EXEMPLO, MEU MK ESTA ENTRANDO LINK ATRAVES DE UM MODEM ROUTER.
ESTA PARTE FICOU VAGA PARA MIM
MEUS PARABENS PELO TUTORIAL

Redirecionar a rede mikrotik-clientes para o proxy:

_/ip firewall nat chain=dstnat in-interface=network src-address=10.10.1.0/24 dst-address=!192.168.1.4 protocol=tcp dst-port=80 action=redirect to-ports=3127_

*Note:* A parte destacada acima indica que toda rede 10.10.1.0/24 com destino à... pela porta 80 será redirecionada para o proxy exceto o ip da interface de internet. Isto se dá porque você poderá acessar o seu servidor ou outro aparelho na rede remotamente e ser redirecionado para o proxy.

----------


## Raniel

> Como deve ser a configuração para que o ip do cliente seja registrado no linux(squid), pois estou montando um squid em paralelo com MK, mais se os ips dos clientes não ficar registrado nos logs do squid, em vez de montar uma super máquina, vou montar um pczinho com windows e instalar o SysLog do MK!


Configure o syslog ou o dude e veja se o proprio mikrotik não está armazenando estes dados na memoria.

----------


## Raniel

> ...
> SO ESTOU COM UM DUVIDA EM RELAÇÃO COM IP VALIDO 
> PODERIA ME DAR UM EXEMPLO, MEU MK ESTA ENTRANDO LINK ATRAVES DE UM MODEM ROUTER.
> ESTA PARTE FICOU VAGA PARA MIM
> ...


Agradeço o reconhecimento de todos.

Ex:

A interface que está ligada ao modem tem o seguinte endereço ip:

/ip address add address=192.168.1.2 internet=link

O ip da interface link que é chamado de ip válido no tutorial, mesmo que ele receba um ip que não seja. Na regra vai o ip da interface link que está conectada à Internet.

Espero ter lhe ajudado.

----------


## zipfile

caro Mr. RG, otimo Tutor, mim esclareça so uma duvida, no caso aqui eu tenho dois links validos, fazendo um loadbalance por interface, um modem roteado e um em bridge. como devo proceder? meus clientes estao separados tb por faixa de ip 192.168.1.0 e 172.16.0.0. valeu.

----------


## simprao

> Deve-se observar isto:
> 
> #Localizacao do diretorio do cache
> cache_dir ufs /var/spool/squid/ 2048 16 256
> 
> # Localizacao do log de acesso do Squid
> cache_access_log /var/log/squid/access.log


Parceiro digitei esse comando e apareceu um monte de "pastas"
00 12 24 36 48 5A 6C 7E 90 A2 B4 C6 D8 EA FC
01 13 25 37 49 5B 6D 7F 91 A3 B5 C7 D9 EB FD
02 14 26 38 4A 5C 6E 80 92 A4 B6 C8 DA EC FE
03 15 27 39 4B 5D 6F 81 93 A5 B7 C9 DB ED FF
04 16 28 3A 4C 5E 70 82 94 A6 B8 CA DC EE swap.state
05 17 29 3B 4D 5F 71 83 95 A7 B9 CB DD EF swap.state.last-clean
06 18 2A 3C 4E 60 72 84 96 A8 BA CC DE F0
07 19 2B 3D 4F 61 73 85 97 A9 BB CD DF F1
08 1A 2C 3E 50 62 74 86 98 AA BC CE E0 F2
09 1B 2D 3F 51 63 75 87 99 AB BD CF E1 F3
0A 1C 2E 40 52 64 76 88 9A AC BE D0 E2 F4
0B 1D 2F 41 53 65 77 89 9B AD BF D1 E3 F5
0C 1E 30 42 54 66 78 8A 9C AE C0 D2 E4 F6
0D 1F 31 43 55 67 79 8B 9D AF C1 D3 E5 F7
0E 20 32 44 56 68 7A 8C 9E B0 C2 D4 E6 F8
0F 21 33 45 57 69 7B 8D 9F B1 C3 D5 E7 F9
10 22 34 46 58 6A 7C 8E A0 B2 C4 D6 E8 FA
11 23 35 47 59 6B 7D 8F A1 B3 C5 D7 E9 FB
Mais entro nelas e aparecem outras... gostaria de saber como faço pra ver esses arquivos se relamente estao no debian e se meu proxy está funcionando. Outra pergunta é: por exemplo fiz um donwload e armazenou no cache, qdo faço denovo o mesmo donwload, se eu tirar o cabo do link do mk ele deve continuar fazendo o donwload?...ja que ele está no proxy!!
Obrigado pela Atençao de todos e desculpa a ingenuidade...

----------


## Raniel

> caro Mr. RG, otimo Tutor, mim esclareça so uma duvida, no caso aqui eu tenho dois links validos, fazendo um loadbalance por interface, um modem roteado e um em bridge. como devo proceder? meus clientes estao separados tb por faixa de ip 192.168.1.0 e 172.16.0.0. valeu.


_/ip firewall nat add chain=dstnat dst-address=192.168.20.1-200.223.3.4 protocol=tcp dst-port=80 action=redirect to-ports=0-65535_

O* negrito* representa os endereços vindo do modem.

----------


## Raniel

> ...
> gostaria de saber como faço pra ver esses arquivos se relamente estao no debian e se meu proxy está funcionando.
> ...


Sugiro instalar um analisador de logs para o debian, sarg por exemplo.

----------


## byosni

pessoal o negocio meu é o seguinte, eu consigo redirecionar e todos os meus clientes conseguem navegar, porem perco o controle de banda, ou seja, o pessoal fica sem controle fazendo downloads da velocidade do meu link e não do link que setei na no queues que esta setado na interface all. Poderiam me dar uma ajuda, o meu também configurei igual esta no tutorial, porem uso ip+mac não uso hotspot e nem pppoe. uso o mk versão 2.9.6

obrigado

----------


## Raniel

> ...
> ip+mac não uso hotspot e nem pppoe. uso o mk versão 2.9.6
> ...


Como tá a disposição dos seus endereços de rede e de sua rede?

----------


## kryseck

Colegas...como sou iniciante em linux, instalei o debian com inface grafica para facilitar meu aprendizado e instalação.
Então achei um pacote para o squid em modo grafico tmb só q não consigo instalar ele. Dá erro na instalação...alguém pode me ajudar.
Links:
Linux: Configuração do Squid via modo gráfico [Dica]

Gadmintools - GADMIN-SQUID

----------


## Raniel

> ...
> o squid... Dá erro na instalação...alguém pode me ajudar.
> ...


No debian você pode instalar o squid pelo comando apt-get install squid:

Ficaria assim:
$ sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list
Tire os comentários # deb... ficando deb...

$ sudo apt-get update

$ sudo apt-get install squid

Depois é só configurar.

----------


## byosni

> Como tá a disposição dos seus endereços de rede e de sua rede?


interface wan 200.xxx.xxx.xxxx
interface LAN 192.168.32.0/24
192.168.65.0/24
interface proxy 10.10.10.0/30

seria isto que vc esta perguntando?
obrigado.

----------


## Raniel

> interface wan 200.xxx.xxx.xxxx
> interface LAN 192.168.32.0/24
> 192.168.65.0/24
> interface proxy 10.10.10.0/30
> ...


Tem alguma coisa de errado na maneira de controlar a banda. Dá um

_/queue simple print detail_

Para vermos suas configurações

----------


## byosni

> Tem alguma coisa de errado na maneira de controlar a banda. Dá um
> 
> _/queue simple print detail_
> 
> Para vermos suas configurações


 name="jose renato" dst-address=192.168.32.3/32 interface=all parent=none priority=1 queue=default/default limit-at=512000/512000
max-limit=512000/512000 total-queue=default

acho que nao tem nada de errado.

----------


## ecarvalho

Ola...
Meus Parabens ....segui as configurações acima e estão funcionando aki...

Obrigado pela contribuição

----------


## iuredaluz

certamente meu amigo, aqui inclusive salvo meus logs assim, so que por exemplo, se eu botar um proxy no linux e por ele pra trabalhar junto com o mikrotik acho que as requisições de sites vão chegar com o ip do mikrotik e não com o ip dos clientes não é isso?

----------


## JHONNE

> certamente meu amigo, aqui inclusive salvo meus logs assim, so que por exemplo, se eu botar um proxy no linux e por ele pra trabalhar junto com o mikrotik acho que as requisições de sites vão chegar com o ip do mikrotik e não com o ip dos clientes não é isso?


tente redirecionar para seu proxy por rota
dê uma olhada:

https://under-linux.org/forums/mikro...tml#post327832

----------


## Raniel

> certamente meu amigo, aqui inclusive salvo meus logs assim, so que por exemplo, se eu botar um proxy no linux e por ele pra trabalhar junto com o mikrotik acho que as requisições de sites vão chegar com o ip do mikrotik e não com o ip dos clientes não é isso?


Isto mesmo.
Digo para configurar o syslog porque as requisições vindas da rede podem estar na memória, já que o web-proxy está fazendo o uso da mesma.

Depois vou fazer uns testes aqui e vejo como isto irá ficar...

----------


## Raniel

> name="jose renato" dst-address=192.168.32.3/32 interface=all parent=none priority=1 queue=default/default limit-at=512000/512000
> max-limit=512000/512000 total-queue=default
> 
> acho que nao tem nada de errado.


Qual sua versão do MikroTik?

Dá uma olhada nisto 

https://under-linux.org/forums/attac...ple_queues.jpg

Pelo que vi, você deve tá fazendo o controle pela aba advanced, certo?

----------


## phoenixassiste

Boa Noite Mr. RG

É possivel informar-me se existe a possibilidade de utilizar as configurações postadas, utilizando MK v3.10 + squid?

Tenho uma config. loadbalance entre dois links que, por sinal, infelizmente um deles ñ responde.

Enfim, ando um tanto frustrado quanto a versão 3.10.

Podes ajudar-me?

Se estiver faltando alguma informação diga-me por favor.

----------


## Raniel

> ...
> É possivel informar-me se existe a possibilidade de utilizar as configurações postadas, utilizando MK v3.10 + squid?
> ...


É possível sim,
O que não funciona, pelo que eu leio, é o cache full, mas o web-proxy sim, tanto é que muitos que usam o 3.x faz isto.

----------


## byosni

> Qual sua versão do MikroTik?
> 
> Dá uma olhada nisto 
> 
> https://under-linux.org/forums/attac...ple_queues.jpg
> 
> Pelo que vi, você deve tá fazendo o controle pela aba advanced, certo?


amigo. meu MK é versao 2.9.6 cracked e meu queues é assim:

----------


## Raniel

> amigo. meu MK é versao 2.9.6 cracked e meu queues é assim:


Mude de interface all para a interface onde o cliente tá conectado.

----------


## zipfile

> _/ip firewall nat add chain=dstnat dst-address=192.168.20.1-200.223.3.4 protocol=tcp dst-port=80 action=redirect to-ports=0-65535_
> 
> O* negrito* representa os endereços vindo do modem.


no caso tenho que criar duas nat direcionando o endereço local para cada ip do modem no caso:
_/ip firewall nat add chain=dstnat dst-address=internface dos clientes 1- endereço do modem roteado protocol=tcp dst-port=80 action=redirect to-ports=0-65535_

_/ip firewall nat add chain=dstnat dst-address=internface dos clientes 2- endereço do modem brigid protocol=tcp dst-port=80 action=redirect to-ports=0-65535

agradeço
_

----------


## byosni

> Mude de interface all para a interface onde o cliente tá conectado.


cara mudei e olha o que acontece, ele não faz o controle de banda, na queues list fica mostrando 300 bps, uma coisas de louco, eu fazia o controle de banda em interface WAN - chegada do meu link na net, ja troquei pra All pra poder fazer o controle em todas as interfaces, será que podera ter algo de errado no meu debian? alguma coisas setada errada? me add no msn pra gente se falar
[email protected]

Falows... segue a imagem.

----------


## georgegomes

Mr. MG

olá, estava pensando comigo o seguinte, seria melhor ligar o squid,bfw etc.. em paralelo mandando as requisições direto pra o servidor proxy, em paralelo parenty proxy como proxy do mkt ou ligando o servidor proxy linux como roteador em bridge como o Mikrotik fazendo controle P2P(controlando o limite de conexão) e controle de banda etc..?? oou todas as opões terião o mesmo efeito que é cechear as paginas!!!

no meu ponto de vista direcionado as requisições da porta 80 pra um servidor independente talvez ficaria melhor???não???

valews e esse topico ficou show!!!!

----------


## diegovilela01

pessoal sera que ficaria melhor a navegacao ativar o servidor dns interno no proxy linux?

----------


## Raniel

> cara mudei e olha o que acontece, ele não faz o controle de banda, na queues list fica mostrando 300 bps
> ...


Se ele estiver setado uma velocidade e baixando em outra, há sim problemas com o servidor. Você já experimentou usar a 2.9.27 ou 2.9.50? 




> uma coisas de louco, eu fazia o controle de banda em interface WAN - chegada do meu link na net, ja troquei pra All pra poder fazer o controle em todas as interfaces, será que podera ter algo de errado no meu debian? alguma coisas setada errada?


Uma coisa que se pode fazer é deixar apenas o mikrotik funcionando para vê se é realmente alguma regra que foi setada para o debian e pode tá causando isto.

----------


## Raniel

> no caso tenho que criar duas nat direcionando o endereço local para cada ip do modem no caso:
> _/ip firewall nat add chain=dstnat dst-address=internface dos clientes 1- endereço do modem roteado protocol=tcp dst-port=80 action=redirect to-ports=0-65535_
> 
> _/ip firewall nat add chain=dstnat dst-address=internface dos clientes 2- endereço do modem brigid protocol=tcp dst-port=80 action=redirect to-ports=0-65535
> 
> agradeço
> _


Pode sim.

----------


## Raniel

> ...
> no meu ponto de vista direcionado as requisições da porta 80 pra um servidor independente talvez ficaria melhor???não???
> 
> ...


Você pode deixar o mikrotik fazendo todo o QoS e o linux só para cachear as requisições vindas da porta 80.

----------


## EdilsonLSouza

Como colocar um balanceamento com o proxy externo.

----------


## Raniel

> Como colocar um balanceamento com o proxy externo.


Como tá o seu lb?

----------


## EdilsonLSouza

Eu ainda não fiz, tenho um SQUID rodando externamente, mas eu coloquei em paralelo de forma diferente deste, funciona normalmente.

O que fiz: criei uma rede para a máquina do squid com ARP, DHCP Client.... etc....

No NAT eu faço assim:

8 ;;; REGRA DO NAT
chain=srcnat action=masquerade out-interface=LINK1 

9 ;;; SERVIDOR FEDORA: CACHE SQUID
chain=dstnat action=dst-nat to-addresses=192.168.40.254 to-ports=3128 
src-address=192.168.20.0/24 dst-address=!192.168.40.0/24 dst-port=80 
protocol=tcp

Até ai tudo bem, mas se coloco um LB por exemplo por rotas "nth=1,1,0 e nth=1,1,1" etc... tudo para de funcionar.... eu é que não sei mesmo fazer LB com Cache externo.

----------


## jucielly

:Itsme:  oi

da certo utilizar o proxy paralelo no projeto abaixo

----------


## Raniel

> oi
> 
> da certo utilizar o proxy paralelo no projeto abaixo


Dá sim.
Mas me diga uma coisa:
O MK A e B estão com seus ips independentes?
MK A = 192.168.1.x/x
MK B = 192.168.2.x/x

IPS estes vindo do roteador. 

Se tiver assim dá para fazer isto sim.

----------


## FabricioViana

Amigos, por favor me tirem uma dúvida sobre a velocidade do download:

Se eu colocar o squid da forma passada pelos colegas, quando um usuário que tem queue de 128k baixar um arquivo de 40 megas por http (porta 80, ou seja, pelo squid), o que vai acontecer:

- o squid vai baixar a 128k e mandar a 128k para o usuário ou
- o squid vai baixar no máximo que der e mandar a 128k para o usuário?

Obrigado!
Fabricio

----------


## alanvictorjp

ola amigos, estou com uma duvida aqui...
vou explicar a estrutura que em penso...

pc mk, recebendo link adsl, com hotspot, controle de banda, etc

pc linux squid, como cliente do mk, passando por ip blinding no hotspot 'sem altenticar'

e clientes com proxy transparante,,, usando o proxy do linux..
e nos relatorios do proxy, serem gerados com os ips dos clientes,,, e nao com o ip do gw 'mk'
desde ja agradeço a todos!
vlw

----------


## jucielly

> Dá sim.
> Mas me diga uma coisa:
> O MK A e B estão com seus ips independentes?
> MK A = 192.168.1.x/x
> MK B = 192.168.2.x/x
> 
> IPS estes vindo do roteador. 
> 
> Se tiver assim dá para fazer isto sim.


 
Estão com ip real
MK A = 200.x.x/x
MK B = 200.x.x/x
 :Itsme:

----------


## Raniel

> ...
> - o squid vai baixar no máximo que der e mandar a 128k para o usuário?


Como no linux não terá controle, ele vai descer a todo, mas, ao chegar no mikrtok, este sim vai controlar a velocidade deste cliente em 128k

----------


## Raniel

> ola amigos, estou com uma duvida aqui...
> vou explicar a estrutura que em penso...
> 
> pc mk, recebendo link adsl, com hotspot, controle de banda, etc
> 
> pc linux squid, como cliente do mk, passando por ip blinding no hotspot 'sem altenticar'
> 
> e clientes com proxy transparante,,, usando o proxy do linux..
> e nos relatorios do proxy, serem gerados com os ips dos clientes,,, e nao com o ip do gw 'mk'
> ...


Isto aí você terá que criar rotas, dá uma olhada nas outras pags deste poste que deve ter alguém falando sobre isto. Estou querendo testar algumas formas com isto, mas estou meio sem tempo. Mas assim que der...

----------


## Raniel

> ...ip real
> MK A = 200.x.x/x
> MK B = 200.x.x/x
> ...


Então é só configurar os mikrotiks e configurar o squid-linux para aceitar as redes dos mikrotiks. Mesmo que não estivessem e dava também.

----------


## FabricioViana

Então.. Ai que está o problema no meu ver, pois se vc pega várias pessoas baixando ao mesmo tempo, o controle de banda vai pro espaco e o link lota....

----------


## Raniel

> Então.. Ai que está o problema no meu ver, pois se vc pega várias pessoas baixando ao mesmo tempo, o controle de banda vai pro espaco e o link lota....


Lembre-se que o controle não irá pro espaço, pois o cliente primeiro passa pelo mikrotik, o qual estará fazendo o controle, neste caso, você teria que fazer regras para todo o tráfego vindo do squid-linux descesse a full com dst a sua rede.

----------


## 1929

> Lembre-se que o controle não irá pro espaço, pois o cliente primeiro passa pelo mikrotik, o qual estará fazendo o controle, neste caso, você teria que fazer regras para todo o tráfego vindo do squid-linux descesse a full com dst a sua rede.


Se eu entendi, não vai lotar o link com a internet, mas com estas regras liberando o squid, o tráfego interno com o rádio vai sobrecarregar, se todo mundo baixar no máximo. Ou não?

----------


## Raniel

> Se eu entendi, não vai lotar o link com a internet, mas com estas regras liberando o squid, o tráfego interno com o rádio vai sobrecarregar, se todo mundo baixar no máximo. Ou não?


O rádio sim, mas lhes lembro que pode fazer o controle, através do mangle+queue tree.

----------


## FabricioViana

acho que entendi! Obrigado!
Vou fazer uns testes aqui!  :Smile: 
Já tou instalando um linux numa maquina aqui!
Se der certo, em alguns dias coloco um HD SCSI aqui! 15000 RPM!!  :Smile:

----------


## NetoGO23

Colegas na minha rede o esquema é atualmente:
Link + Link>Servidor mikrotik>swtich>AP

Estou querendo fazer um cache em um servidor linux. Tenho muito pouco conhecimento, só o que aprendi mexendo em um uma vez.

Depois como vou ter q deixar a seqüencia dos servidores?

Como vai ter q ser o esquema da minha rede depois?

Link 1 = 10.1.1.3
Link 2 = 192.168.254.1
Mikrotik = 192.168.2.254

Teria como me passar já as regras no jeito para leigos, o famoso Ctrl+C, Ctrl+V

Outra coisa, qual Linux usar?

Sempron 1100
2GB DDR2
250GB HD SATA2

Desde já desculpas e obrigado.

----------


## valeonline

Minha dúvida é a seguinte, no micro que vai fazer o cache são necessário duas placa de rede ou só uma (ip válido ous não)?

----------


## fafadinhu

> Minha dúvida é a seguinte, no micro que vai fazer o cache são necessário duas placa de rede ou só uma (ip válido ous não)?


Amigo, pode-se fazer com duas placas uma para a rede e outra com saida direto pra internet, ou até mesmo uma placa de rede só utilizando a conexão do MK e servindo o proxy para a rede do MK.

----------


## valeonline

> Amigo, pode-se fazer com duas placas uma para a rede e outra com saida direto pra internet, ou até mesmo uma placa de rede só utilizando a conexão do MK e servindo o proxy para a rede do MK.


 

Como ficaria usando só uma placa de rede (ips)?

----------


## Raniel

> Como ficaria usando só uma placa de rede (ips)?


Você pode atribuir um ip de sua rede para o linux ou criar uma outra rede para a mesma ether.

----------


## vinnyz

Muito bom seu post R.G, hoje particulamente estou tendo problemas com parent proxy, estou a 2 anos rodando normalmente mas justamente quando migrei da Versao 2.9.50 para a 3.11 o meu proxy começou a dar problema...

Simplesmente ele parou de acessar sites 443, https e etc, com isso orkut, msn, banco do brasil. todos esses pararam de acessar na minha rede.

O engraçado é que se tiro o Proxy no navegador funciona normalmente... no 3.11 nao tem a opção de transparent proxy... sera que eh isso? acho meio dificil... já nem sei mais o que eu faço;

Para teste rodei o proxy direto no mkt... e funcionou tudo novamente normal... mas eu nao curto o proxy do mkt... 

Que zica eh essa que ele ta dando com parent proxy? Em muitos sites da erro de certificado digital...


Alguem jah passou por isso?

----------


## Ansoul

Agradeço desde antes ao Mr.RG pelo tuto muito bem explicado, mas ja vai aki algumas duvidas que pintou quando apliquei aqui na minha rede, Agora vamos as duvidas;

1° - No meu caso utilizo o modem em bridge e o mk em pppoe cliente pra discar pro modem, ja no seu tuto demostra a criação de um router pra o n° do ip do modem ou aparelho provedor de internet, quero saber se só funciona com a regra em router ou se funfa no meu caso que eh interface sem router direto pro modem?

2° - Quando vc aplica a regra no IP>FIREWALL>NAT pra redirecionamento pra porta do web-proxy, qual será o ip que devo colocar na parte de DST-address? li no tuto do alexandre que seria o ip da minha interface que se liga a o modem ou será outro?

3° - Quando vc colocou o scrip do Squid.conf vc colocou no inicio "Http_port 3128 *transparent*" e necessario colocar em transparent ja que no caso o mk sera utilizado de gateway e ele mesmo ja fara o proxy transparent?

agradeço muito pela tua iniciativa e eh de pessoas com tua boa vontade que fazem com que noobs (feito eu) fassam algum progresso na area de redes.

----------


## Raniel

> ...
> 1° - No meu caso utilizo o modem em bridge e o mk em pppoe cliente pra discar pro modem, ja no seu tuto demostra a criação de um router pra o n° do ip do modem ou aparelho provedor de internet, quero saber se só funciona com a regra em router ou se funfa no meu caso que eh interface sem router direto pro modem?




Funciona sim. Não vejo problema na teu caso, pois isto não fará diferença, já que você pode fazer uma regra antes do redirecionamento, impedindo que todo o acesso ao ip da interface de internet, que no teu caso não convém.





> 2° - Quando vc aplica a regra no IP>FIREWALL>NAT pra redirecionamento pra porta do web-proxy, qual será o ip que devo colocar na parte de DST-address? li no tuto do alexandre que seria o ip da minha interface que se liga a o modem ou será outro?


*Note:*_ dst-address=!192.168.1.4_ isto não irá entrar na sua regra.





> 3° - Quando vc colocou o scrip do Squid.conf vc colocou no inicio "Http_port 3128 *transparent*" e necessario colocar ...?


Não. Você pode deixar da maneira que lhe convir pois foi informado ao mikrotik o ip/porta do proxy-linux.

----------


## vinnyz

R.G, e sobre o meu caso o que vc acha?

----------


## Raniel

> R.G, e sobre o meu caso o que vc acha?


Estou começando testar a versão 3.x agora, assim que tiver um parecer, eu posto.

----------


## vinnyz

Realmente nao teve jeito, voltei para a versao 2.9.51 e tudo se normalizou, o Proxy da 3.11 nao deu certo, 2 dias de problemas...

----------


## anelmos

Amigo,

pra esse tuto, qual a configuração de hardware vc utilizou pra montar esse squid ?
Se eu colocar um nagios nessa máq. q já estar c/ squid roda s/ problemas ?

Grato

----------


## Raniel

> Amigo,
> 
> pra esse tuto, qual a configuração de hardware vc utilizou pra montar esse squid ?
> Se eu colocar um nagios nessa máq. q já estar c/ squid roda s/ problemas ?
> 
> Grato


1GB de ram ddr
80 GB HDD
Intel Celeron D 2.13 Ghz

----------


## lfernandosg

olá amigo,

estou com uma dúvida:

tenho o debian linux com squid 2.7 funcionando com autenticação e acls por usuário+firewall iptables...mas estou querendo colocar com o mikrotik em paralelo para usar o cache full, como posso fazer isso e continuar com a autenticação pois o firewall eu poderia transferir para o mikrotik.

----------


## Raniel

Neste caso você terá que usar um DNAT e o squid ser um cliente do mikrotik, mesmo em redes separadas.

----------


## lfernandosg

no mikrotik eu rodaria oq? pensei tb em colocar o proxy autenticado para o mikorik+firewall ai nesse caso no linux teria só o cache full, sabe dizer se o mikrotik faz esse mesmo trabalho do linux de proxy autenticado com acls por usuário?

----------


## Raniel

> no mikrotik eu rodaria oq? pensei tb em colocar o proxy autenticado para o mikorik+firewall ai nesse caso no linux teria só o cache full, sabe dizer se o mikrotik faz esse mesmo trabalho do linux de proxy autenticado com acls por usuário?


Dá uma olhada neste material:

Linux: Web proxy Mikrotik V3.XX com controle de acesso [Artigo]

----------


## lfernandosg

mas lá acho que não autenticação do usuário+senha e sim do scr IP.quero que o usuário logue e acesse só o que estive na sua ACL?

----------


## Raniel

Então terá que fazer um dnat para o servidor linux mesmo.

----------


## lfernandosg

usando o mikrotik com o hotspot não é possivel fazer esse tipo de autenticação? se não..fora o dnat para o linux o que mais vou precisar fazer já que quero ativar o cache full? nesse caso o cache full será no linux ou no mikrotik?


vc manja bem do squid tb? se sim me tira uma dúvida, porque nos logs do meu squid não aparece o TCP_HIT que é o acesso as páginas pegando do cache? só aparece o TCP_MISS que é o acesso direto ou TCP_IMS_HITas vezes?

tem sites como o baixaki.com.br que acesso direto e ele não tá pegando do cache e sim acessando direto sabe dizer porque? tenho 45 diretórios com diskd somando 14GB de cache mas parece que não estão sendo usado. e o log store.log que mostra os objetos em cache está limpo.

----------


## Raniel

Neste caso terá que fazer no mikrotik no mangle. Se usar o dnat, não poderá usar o web-proxy.

----------


## lfernandosg

certo então eu usando o squid autenticado+iptables como posso fazer o cache full nele?

----------


## Raniel

Tudo que necessitas está abaixo:

Linux: Squid + HTB Tools - Cache indo a FULL! [Artigo]

MUM EG07: Sunday Idajili at [mikro]tiktube

https://under-linux.org/blogs/alexan...-conteudo.html

----------


## lfernandosg

certo eu já tinha dado uma olhada no video do alexandre mas estou com algumas dúvidas:

esse vídeo é para fazer marcação de pacote para fazer cache full com o proxy estando no linux?o cache full fica no linux ou no mikrotik?nao vi nada ligando o mikrotik a porta do squid.

Acho que esse vídeo dele é para fazer cache full usando o squid sem autenticação e usando a máquina linux para fazer cache e o firewall é todo no mikrotik nao? ou posso usar o firewall do mikrotik só para marcação de pacotes+QoS para fazer o cache full no linux?
Outra coisa, posso fazer o que tenho no htb+tc hoje que é a priorização da voz(servidor asterisk voip)dento o mikrotik ou continuo fazendo no linux?

o tutorial do squid+htb tools é para o squid 2.6 no meu caso estou com o 2.7 e não tem o path para ele e o debian a partir do 4.0 etch já está na versão 2.7.

----------


## multlink

Amigo Mr.RG, fis detalhadamente desta maneira de seu tuto, porém não funcionou ak.
minha rede a seguinte:

NET2MB >> MK >MK BRIDGE > HOTSPOT > ANTENAS > CLIENTES
|
DEBIAN 4 + SQUID 2.6 STABLE

Faço tudo direitinho mas no dsnat que faz o redirect não tem trafego e mesmo tudo feito no mk a rede trabalha como se n tivesse estas regras.

----------


## Raniel

Amigo,
Poste suas http_acccess do squid ae para olharmos, e a config do web-proxy.

----------


## falcaobr

Olá galera, 

Mr. RG. por gentileza, até agora não entendi no passo 7 quem vem a ser o IP: *192.168.1.4 ???*
Poderia me dar uma luz?

No meu caso coloquei assim:

Passo2:

_/ip address add address=200.xxx.xxx.x55/28 interface=internet_
_/ip address add address=192.168.200.1/24 interface=rede_
_/ip address add address=192.168.16.1/30 interface=linux_

_Dúvida:_

_Passo 3: Ajustando o Gateway_

_/ip route add gateway=200.221.4.1_

Minha Faixa de Ip começa em 200.xxx.xxx.48
Meu Gateway do link Embratel (roteador cisco) é 200.xxx.xxx.49
escolhi o IP 200.xxx.xxx.055 para link Internet.
A saída do Squid no mikrotik é _192.168.16.1 e o endereço do Squid é 192.168.16.2_

_Aonde vou aplicar 192.168.1.4 ?_

_E Esse gateway_ *200.221.4.1*_ seria o do cisco_ *200.xxx.xxx.49 ????*

Já fiz vários testes e quando aplico o parent proxy no IP/Web Proxy/Settings, ninguém navega!

Agradeço desde já pela sua paciência,

Obrigado.

----------


## Raniel

Amigo,
Voce deve observar as interfaces, por elas voce pode identificar a quem pertence que rede.

internet
rede
linux

----------


## Raniel

Em relacao ao passo 7
Diz ali que o ip que eh do linux nao sera redirecionado. Se nao for feito isto, voce nao conseguirah acessar a internet.

----------


## edielsonps

Eu montei o Proxy com Cache Full 
na seguinte estrutura:
Mikrotik 3.x
Debian 4 com Squid 2.7 
pois o squid 2.7 ele ja tem suporte à "zph"

está funcionando 100% tanto cache normal quanto cache full

no linux vc baixa o pacote do squid

baixando o pacote
[email protected]# cd /usr/src/

wget http://mirror.aarnet.edu.au/pub/squi...STABLE5.tar.gz 
tar -zxvf squid-2.7.STABLE5.tar.gz 
cd squid-2.7.STABLE5
./configure
make all
make install

vou preparar um material e vou postar aki depois para os amigos.... entenderem melhor

----------


## aka2005

Ola pessoal, to entrando agora no topico, desculpa qualquer ignorancia, ou preguiçar de ler... 
Mas fazendo cache full nao é so usar o Simple Queue do MK, setar la o Limits ??, ou é preciso mesmo instalr o ZPH??

----------


## Raniel

> Ola pessoal, to entrando agora no topico, desculpa qualquer ignorancia, ou preguiçar de ler... 
> Mas fazendo cache full nao é so usar o Simple Queue do MK, setar la o Limits ??, ou é preciso mesmo instalr o ZPH??


Na verdade não é preciso instalar o zph. Mas ele conta com mais precisão os objetos contidos no cache.

----------


## falcaobr

Olá Mr.RG.

Conseguimos configurar beleza de acordo com as suas instruções, porém.... quando ativado, fica mais lento que o próprio cache Web-proxy do Mikrotik. Existe um delay maior, como se ele estivesse procurando demais no cache paralelo, depois aparece a página e ainda fica carregando umas figuras, como se o cache não estivesse funcionando, mas está!!! quando desativo, volta ao normal do web-proxy.
O que poderia estar havendo num caso desses? 

Obrigado desde já pela cooperação.

flw

----------


## Raniel

Ola amigo,
Deve-se observar se o filter não tem alguma regra que esteje bloqueando o proxy paralelo. No mais é você testar o proxy linux individual.

----------


## numlock

aqui ( *Servidores Linux, Guia Prático: Configurando um proxy transparente* ) tem um tutorial em português _MUITO_ interessante para quem quer entender um pouco mais de squid

----------


## ivovid

seguinte ::

fiz tudo como manda no tuto
o debian ta instalado e o squid rodando

as paginas tão sendo carregadas com mais rapidez

baixei um aplicativo de 7Mb na minha maquina levou o tempo normal ( compativel com a velocidade)
depois deletei o aplicativo dei um tempo e mandei baixar denovo qdo cliquei em salvar ele ja baixou no meu desktop, porem ,qdo vou em outra maquina e faço a mesma operação ele torna abaixar o arquivo da net 

sera q ta dando certo????

tem como saber ????


ps vou no MK e fico olhando o trafego das placas 
10.1.1.5 MK> dispara depois para
10.1.1.6 minha placa > tempo todo ativa
15.15.0.2 debian> dispara depois para

----------


## byosni

amigo, ~qual o tamanho do arquivo que vc configurou no squid.conf ? e no mikrotik?

Obrigado....








> seguinte ::
> 
> fiz tudo como manda no tuto
> o debian ta instalado e o squid rodando
> 
> as paginas tão sendo carregadas com mais rapidez
> 
> baixei um aplicativo de 7Mb na minha maquina levou o tempo normal ( compativel com a velocidade)
> depois deletei o aplicativo dei um tempo e mandei baixar denovo qdo cliquei em salvar ele ja baixou no meu desktop, porem ,qdo vou em outra maquina e faço a mesma operação ele torna abaixar o arquivo da net 
> ...

----------


## ivovid

> amigo, ~qual o tamanho do arquivo que vc configurou no squid.conf ? e no mikrotik?
> 
> Obrigado....



desculpa mas naum estendi bem sua pergunta 
o .conf foi o q esta no tutorial e no mk foram as configuraçoes no NAT E FIREWALL

no webproxy
_max-object-size=4096_
no squid
cache_mem 32 MB
maximum_object_size_in_memory 64 KB
maximum_object_size 512 MB
minimum_object_size 0 KB
cache_swap_low 90
cache_swap_high 95


desculpa

----------


## byosni

então amigo, pelo o que eu entendi, se vc configurou pra ele somente cachear arquivo no max-object-size=4096KiB(4M) como que vc quer que ele faça cache de um arquivo de 7MB, acho que foi isto que eu entendi de sua pergunta, desculpe-me posso estar errado.


Até mais...





> desculpa mas naum estendi bem sua pergunta 
> o .conf foi o q esta no tutorial e no mk foram as configuraçoes no NAT E FIREWALL
> 
> no webproxy
> _max-object-size=4096_
> no squid
> cache_mem 32 MB
> maximum_object_size_in_memory 64 KB
> maximum_object_size 512 MB
> ...

----------


## ivovid

> então amigo, pelo o que eu entendi, se vc configurou pra ele somente cachear arquivo no max-object-size=4096KiB(4M) como que vc quer que ele faça cache de um arquivo de 7MB, acho que foi isto que eu entendi de sua pergunta, desculpe-me posso estar errado.
> 
> 
> Até mais...


reconfigurei o webproxy aumentei o valor "max-object-size=70000" (70MB)vou continuar fazendo os testes pra ver se realmente o debian esta fazendo o proxy em paralelo

o squid esta configurado para 512Mb essa diferença entre oas 2 configuraões pode atrapalhar em algo??

----------


## Raniel

Dá uma olhada nisto aqui, desta forma acho melhor



> Linux: MikroTik + Squid 2.6 com cache full [Artigo]

----------


## ivovid

> Dá uma olhada nisto aqui, desta forma acho melhor


Raniel 

boa tarde 

amigo desde ja agradeço por disponibilizar os tutoriais 

segui o tuto do "https://under-linux.org/f110119-detalhando-proxy-paralelo-com-o-linux"

obs 
disponibilizei uma placa so pra a rede (cabo cross )
o mk e o debian se comunicão ping 15.15.0.1 mk 15.15.0.2 debian
squid copiado e colado no squid.conf 

o debian esta todo atualizado (apt-get update )

no mk vou na aba interface e fico obervando
a int. modem (tx -rx) existe o trafego (os numeros ficam ocilando)
na int.clientes (tx -rx) existe o trafego (os numeros ficam ocilando)
NA INT. DEBIAN (TX-RX) DEFICILMENTE ELE MOSTRA O TRAFEGO na minha opnião deveria ter o mesmo trafego q q int clientes, ne isso?? 

qual a diferença de seguir esse tuto q vc esta me sugerindo pra esse q segui ?

uso a 2.9.27 do mk e o debian 4.o como squid 2.6 tem algum prob se continuar com esses ??

AMIGO SO ESTOU DEPENDO DE ATIVAR ESSE PROXY PARA MONTAR UMA REPETIDORA 

naum sou expert no debian + estou me esfoçando pra aprender

aproveitando a oportunidade

como faria pra configurar o debian depois do mk??

mk>debian(squid-apache-sarg)>clientes
assim poderia usar o sarg pra gerar relatorios

----------


## Raniel

Olá amigo,
Tenho um esquema montado igual ao link que te passei e funciona perfeitamente, só que uso slackware ao invés do debian.
Quanto as interfaces, a interface mikrotik-linux é normal que fique com um tráfego maior, pois está priorizando.

----------


## ivovid

> Olá amigo,
> Tenho um esquema montado igual ao link que te passei e funciona perfeitamente, só que uso slackware ao invés do debian.
> Quanto as interfaces, a interface mikrotik-linux é normal que fique com um tráfego maior, pois está priorizando.



Raniel desde ja muito obrigado por me responder

+ o q esta acontecendo com minha interface mk-linux e exatamente o contrario 

ela qse naum tem trafego fica o tempo todo tx=0 rx=0
naum sei se o proxy esta funcionado com esses tutorial 
+ vou começar tudo denovo e tentar com esse q vc m indicou agora

muito obrigado

----------


## Raniel

Tá ae uma tela de como anda o trafego das interfaces.

----------


## ivovid

> Tá ae uma tela de como anda o trafego das interfaces.


caro amigo 

+ uma vez muito obrigado 

agora pude ver q fiz alguma coisa errada na configuraçaõ 

vou rever meus passos

----------


## agnaldo52

Amigo, se não tiver conseguido, segue esse tuto que achei nesse link. è muito bom, conseguir rodar de primeira.
http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/artigo/...rotik?pagina=2
mérito: André A. Ferreira
Obs: voltei à usar o web proxy do MK por não ver diferença nenhuma em ter um proxy paralelo, temos que ter é máquina de alta performance e memoria a rodo.
Espero ter ajudado.

----------


## gleitao

Cara blz pela dica!!

To em fase de testes apenas coloquei no Linux (Debian)
estou fazendo uns testes para depois colocar em produção, mais o cache é esvaziado só ou precisa reiniciar o squid?

----------


## JHONNE

> Cara blz pela dica!!
> 
> To em fase de testes apenas coloquei no Linux (Debian)
> estou fazendo uns testes para depois colocar em produção, mais o cache é esvaziado só ou precisa reiniciar o squid?


 
Uma dica para quem está fazendo proxy paralelo;

cuidado com o número de arquivos simultaneos que a sua distribuição linux pode abrir!! Isto pode causar crash com travamento do servidor proxy.

----------


## agnaldo52

gleitao, usei para teste uns 10 dias, setei um espaço de 5gb para cache em disco, quando atinge 90% ele começa à limpar os arquivos mais antigos, ou seja limpa sozinho.
Ps. não vi diferença entre o paralelo e o do mikrotik v3.16 e 3.20
Não esqueça que para proxy cache deve usar máquina de alta performance.

----------


## ivovid

> ola amigos, estou com uma duvida aqui...
> vou explicar a estrutura que em penso...
> 
> pc mk, recebendo link adsl, com hotspot, controle de banda, etc
> 
> pc linux squid, como cliente do mk, passando por ip blinding no hotspot 'sem altenticar'
> 
> e clientes com proxy transparante,,, usando o proxy do linux..
> e nos relatorios do proxy, serem gerados com os ips dos clientes,,, e nao com o ip do gw 'mk'
> ...


vc ja testou dessa forma??? deu certo???

----------


## ivovid

> Neste caso terá que fazer no mikrotik no mangle. Se usar o dnat, não poderá usar o web-proxy.



Caro Raniel 

naum estou conseguindo usar meu hotspot com o debian ( digo os 2 ao mesmo tempo )em paralelo ou seja consigo logar e navegar no hotspot mas ai a interface do debian fica sem atividade tx:00 rx:00 aki fiz como no tutorial redirecionando pelo web proxy

ai qdo desabilito o hotspot a interface do debian fica ativada ou seja da pra ver q esta passando pacotes ou seja qdo desligo o hotspot o squid funciona qdo habilito o squid para


como seria a regras para redirecionar pelo destination-nat ou por mangle ??

mais uma vez obrigado por suas orientações

----------


## Raniel

Para usar com o hotspot, eu faça o seguinte:
Use regra de dnat (fiz um post no vivaolinux, mikrotik + squid 2.6).
Não uso o Transparent proxy nos profiles dos users.
Desta forma funciona tranquilamente.

----------


## ivovid

> Para usar com o hotspot, eu faça o seguinte:
> Use regra de dnat (fiz um post no vivaolinux, mikrotik + squid 2.6).
> Não uso o Transparent proxy nos profiles dos users.
> Desta forma funciona tranquilamente.


Raniel obrigado pela dica:

Configuração de firewall nat: 

*/ip firewall nat add chain=dstnat src-address=10.111.1.2 dst-address=10.111.1.2 protocol=tcp dst-port=80 action=accept 

/ip firewall nat add chain=dstnat protocol=tcp dst-port=80 action=dst-nat to-address=10.111.1.2 to-ports=3128* 

por favor esse ip 10.111.1.2 e o ip do debian ,modem ou dos clientes??

minhas redes
mk10.1.1.0/24
debian 10.10.10.0/24
modem 192.168.254.0/24

----------


## Raniel

Olá amigo,
Este ip 10.111.1.2, é do debian.
A sua regra pode ficar assim:


```
/ip firewall nat add chain=dstnat action=dst-nat to-addresses=10.111.1.2 to-ports=3128 src-address=!10.111.1.2 dst-address=!10.111.1.2 dst-port=80 protocol=tcp
```

----------


## ivovid

> Olá amigo,
> Este ip 10.111.1.2, é do debian.
> A sua regra pode ficar assim:
> 
> 
> ```
> /ip firewall nat add chain=dstnat action=dst-nat to-addresses=10.111.1.2 to-ports=3128 src-address=!10.111.1.2 dst-address=!10.111.1.2 dst-port=80 protocol=tcp
> ```



Raniel amigo!!
essas dicas q vc passou tb sao aplicadas no mk v 2.9.27 ??

existem alguns parâmetros q naum consegui identificar

----------

